# 3rd recon deployment



## Tony (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone know when 3rd recon deploys?


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2012)

If we did it wouldn't be posted here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------

